# Expectation..



## 46n2 (Apr 12, 2018)

Do people really think because they play for club, their entitled to certain things ?

My expectation is that my children are placed in a competitive level that matches their skill set, and if they work really hard they get that starting spot, that's it........and if they work their Arssess off on the field they keep that spot......

Am Im missing something


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 12, 2018)

Are we talking just the starting spot...obviously not everyone is going to start.  Also what age?  High schoolers should be treated more harshly than youngers.  And sure, club is not about equal playtime, but how about any playtime...for what age is token playtime off the bench acceptable?

Then from my other thread it's also clear that not everything in club soccer is a meritocracy.  There's plenty of politics.  The best player doesn't always get the fair shake.  The hardest working player also doesn't always get the best play time.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 12, 2018)

Playing time > than starting spot.


----------



## mirage (Apr 12, 2018)

46n2 said:


> Do people really think because they play for club, their entitled to certain things ?
> 
> My expectation is that my children are placed in a competitive level that matches their skill set, and if they work really hard they get that starting spot, that's it........and if they work their Arssess off on the field they keep that spot......
> 
> Am Im missing something


If what you mean by "expectations" to starting and playing time, in this particular context, then in an ideal world - any player earns both starting and playing slot.

That said, one must remember that club soccer is a business first.  They are strictly parents supported organization.  Without paying parents, there is no club to talk about.  So in some instances, bottom players on any given team will start and play decent amount of time, especially when they are younger.

As players get to be in olders, this phenomenon still occurs but less so.  I recall one particular parent that insisted on putting his kid onto Flight 1 team.  The kid sat and played about 5 minutes in each half of 40 min halves.  Sometime, if the game was important, the kid never got into the game.  Parents justified it by saying the kid was getting Flight 1 training but in reality, so he can tell his friends that "my kid plays for Flight 1 team", or something like it.  The kid hated it.

Of course in HS, plenty of Varsity players see little to no minutes on the field, if the player is not a starter or the 1st set of subs.  It goes on worse from there as players progress upward college or pros.  Some of the players are there as subs to give rest to the regular starters or in case of emergency or injury.

Expectations?  Well, if you ask me, parents need thick skin and never forget that its a business relationship.  You always have the power to spend it elsewhere....


----------



## mirage (Apr 12, 2018)

Grace T. said:


> .....High schoolers should be treated more *harshly* than youngers.......


Ouch.... Let us know when your U10 reaches HS


----------



## Nutmeg (Apr 12, 2018)

46n2 said:


> Do people really think because they play for club, their entitled to certain things ?
> 
> My expectation is that my children are placed in a competitive level that matches their skill set, and if they work really hard they get that starting spot, that's it........and if they work their Arssess off on the field they keep that spot......
> 
> Am Im missing something


Your missing a lot


----------



## Josep (Apr 12, 2018)

You’re missing a whole lot.  

If you’re kid isn’t a superstar, have zero expectations. 

Your kid could start every game and not be invited back next year.  Club soccer isn’t a business and it definitely isn’t fair.  

There are politics and favoritism and all kinds of things you’d likely find at your office.


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 12, 2018)

Nutmeg said:


> Your missing a lot


You're missing an apostrophe.


----------



## Nutmeg (Apr 12, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> You're missing an apostrophe.


I was attempting to show possession to the posters thought. I run fast and loose with my online punctuation these days.  While not technically correct.... it’s a online forum so I forget for a second that someone would decide to point it out. Thanks for that


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 12, 2018)

Josep said:


> You’re missing a whole lot.
> 
> If you’re kid isn’t a superstar, have zero expectations.
> 
> ...


Amen to this (yeah, I'm on good stiff whiskey now instead of the koolaid).  It certainly isn't a meritocracy.  And it's actually worse than the office because the office has lot more rules and policies behind it....some behavior which is acceptable on the soccer field (or any sport) will get you hauled up in front of human resources at the office.


----------



## whatever (Apr 12, 2018)

Can I add a Hallelujah to your Amen, @Grace T. ? I've yet to encounter a club that has ANY  policies or guidelines regarding development of players and/or teams. A complete lack of continuity - each coach seems to do their own thing (including player evaluations, etc) with either very little or zero oversight from the assistant DOC, girls DOC, DOC, etc.  We learned early to pick our dd's teams based on the coach, not the club, because of this complete and utter lack of club wide player/team guidelines, policies and procedures.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 12, 2018)

whatever said:


> Can I add a Hallelujah to your Amen, @Grace T. ? *I've yet to encounter a club that has ANY  policies or guidelines regarding development of players and/or teams.* A complete lack of continuity - each coach seems to do their own thing (including player evaluations, etc) with either very little or zero oversight from the assistant DOC, girls DOC, DOC, etc.  We learned early to pick our dd's teams based on the coach, not the club, because of this complete and utter lack of club wide player/team guidelines, policies and procedures.


Clubs generally don't care too much about individual players but some coaches do.


----------



## watfly (Apr 12, 2018)

Nutmeg said:


> I was attempting to show possession to the posters thought. I run fast and loose with my online punctuation these days.  While not technically correct.... it’s a online forum so I forget for a second that someone would decide to point it out. Thanks for that


Actually it's "an online forum".  Sorry I couldn't resist.  Please feel free to dislike my post.


----------



## outside! (Apr 13, 2018)

whatever said:


> ...I've yet to encounter a club that has ANY  policies or guidelines regarding development of players and/or teams. A complete lack of continuity - each coach seems to do their own thing (including player evaluations, etc) with either very little or zero oversight from the assistant DOC, girls DOC, DOC, etc.  We learned early to pick our dd's teams based on the coach, not the club, because of this complete and utter lack of club wide player/team guidelines, policies and procedures.


I agree that the order of importance when looking for a team is 1. coach 2. team (good coaches seem to usually have good teams) 3. club. I do know of one club that does have a uniform system of play for all teams. The coaches regularly have meetings with the DOC where they discuss playing style for the club. My kids have played at five different clubs, but it was only the smallest of the clubs that had a playing style for all teams.


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 13, 2018)

Nutmeg said:


> I was attempting to show possession to the posters thought. I run fast and loose with my online punctuation these days.  While not technically correct.... it’s a online forum so I forget for a second that someone would decide to point it out. Thanks for that


LOL at the thought of you "run(ning) fast and loose" with anything...you're so uptight you must be quite the sight n the sidelines of a weekend. 



watfly said:


> Actually it's "an online forum".  Sorry I couldn't resist.  Please feel free to dislike my post.


----------



## coachsamy (Apr 13, 2018)

46n2 said:


> Do people really think because they play for club, their entitled to certain things ?
> 
> My expectation is that my children are placed in a competitive level that matches their skill set, and if they work really hard they get that starting spot, that's it........and if they work their Arssess off on the field they keep that spot......
> 
> Am Im missing something


Club to me is about finding the right level of play where is fairly even for kids to play! I know people that are beyond happy to be in a certain team and their kid ride the pine over and over. 

To a certain level if a kid makes a team, they should be getting a fair amount of playing time. But then coaches recruit players away from other teams for the mere reason to destroy their competition just to give sugared up parents a false sense of eliteness. 

High School, College and Pros should be about playing the best hand, but then we live in the era that MVP awards are given as participation trophies.


----------



## zebrafish (Apr 14, 2018)

watfly said:


> Actually it's "an online forum".  Sorry I couldn't resist.  Please feel free to dislike my post.


And if you're going to go there, you'd probably want to point out that it is the "poster's thought" ("_I was attempting to show possession to the posters thought_")

Fast and loose doesn't begin to describe it!


----------



## Toch (Apr 18, 2018)

Grace T. said:


> Are we talking just the starting spot...obviously not everyone is going to start.  Also what age?  High schoolers should be treated more harshly than youngers.  And sure, club is not about equal playtime, but how about any playtime...for what age is token playtime off the bench acceptable?
> 
> Then from my other thread it's also clear that not everything in club soccer is a meritocracy.  There's plenty of politics.  The best player doesn't always get the fair shake.  The hardest working player also doesn't always get the best play time.


Some coaches reward talent over effort. If you have a highly skilled kid who gives you a 30% effort 95% of the time chances are she will get more play time than the girl with less skills who gives 100%, 100% of the time.


----------



## mirage (Apr 18, 2018)

Toch said:


> Some coaches reward talent over effort. If you have a highly skilled kid who gives you a 30% effort 95% of the time chances are she will get more play time than the girl with less skills who gives 100%, 100% of the time.


If the 35% effort 95% of the time is better than 100% effort, then what?

Life is not fair and those talented have much more upside than someone who are maxed out.  The key if for the coach to extract more effort from more talented kids.  Ultimately, the lack of desire will make the natural selection and the talented kid with 35% effort who does not improve commitment will quit and not be a factor.


----------

